# Serosal Tear?



## xjessix12517

The patient had mobilization of colon, flexible sigmoidoscopy, and decompression of small bowel/colon. Also He had a repair of serosal tear.

All they did was suture large instentine. How would you code the repair of serosal tear?

I have 44021 for decompression of small bowel
45330 for diagnostic sigmoidoscopy
and 44139 for mobilization of colon.

Please help!


----------



## DVoyles

try looking at the 44604 - suture of large intestine for perforated ulcer, diverticulum, wound, injury or rupture (single or multiple); w/out colostomy


----------



## hagand

44139 is for mobilization of splenic flexure to be used with codes 44140-44147.


----------



## LindaEV

Yeah, you can't code the 44139. This is an add on code for use with colectomies. 

As for the repair of the serosal tear...not always billable either. The code _is _44604, but if this "tear" was done during the physicians moblization (the serosa is a thin membrane, so its not hard to do), I would not code it. If it was a larger injury, that actually penetrated the intestine, I would bill it, with the V code for accidental injury during op.


----------

